# Transition Bottle Rocket



## MtB Jak (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey anyone here get a Transition Bottle Rocket? How do you like it how does the bike feel? seems theyre going in a "new direction" with this so im not sure if i should just get a enduro trail instead but this bike looks like it could rip a DH course aswell. pictures of yours and parts specs would be cool, been looking into this bike more and more and it seems to be what I need.

Thanks


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

they just came out. I don't know anyone that has one yet.. give it a few days


----------



## MtB Jak (Aug 30, 2005)

anyone build one up yet?


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

go over to ridemonkey,, theres pics of one so far.. the rest should be popping up next week some time


----------



## konarider (Dec 24, 2003)

I got a call into FanatikBikes in Washington. They were supposed to get the frames this last Friday but I guess Transition didn't get the rear shocks from Fox and other suppliers. Soooo Mon they are supposed to be in. I'm ordering a large black pretty much specced out like on the website but I think I'm gonna throw on DeeMaxes. Should have it within 10 days so I'll get a review up as soon as I get a ride in! The first ride will either be at Downiveille or Whistler (depending on when I get the bike).


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

konarider said:


> I got a call into FanatikBikes in Washington. They were supposed to get the frames this last Friday but I guess Transition didn't get the rear shocks from Fox and other suppliers. Soooo Mon they are supposed to be in. I'm ordering a large black pretty much specced out like on the website but I think I'm gonna throw on DeeMaxes. Should have it within 10 days so I'll get a review up as soon as I get a ride in! The first ride will either be at Downiveille or Whistler (depending on when I get the bike).


i am waiting on a trail-or-park. i got it thru ride-this.com in oregon and transition said they shipped it monday but ride-this hasnt seen it yet. c'mon UPS.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

The Dude said:


> i am waiting on a trail-or-park. i got it thru ride-this.com in oregon and transition said they shipped it monday but ride-this hasnt seen it yet. c'mon UPS.


i went through the same thing getting my ToP.. took like 4-5 days to get it to ride-this and then to me.. theyre in the same state,, i dont see why it takes that long...


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

fiddy_ryder said:


> i went through the same thing getting my ToP.. took like 4-5 days to get it to ride-this and then to me.. theyre in the same state,, i dont see why it takes that long...


that sucks dude. i was way stoked to ride it this weekend but it will make me enjoy it more when it gets here. what color did you get and how is it specced?

mine is gonna be gloss white with the following:
pike race
azonic bars
thomson stem and post
azonic outlaws
tioga 2.3s
profile cranks
wellgo mag pedals
sdg bellaire seat
single speed kit
shadow conspiracy grips
avid mech 6 inch discs
fsa pig headset


----------



## jtd (Jan 12, 2004)

I just got back from 3 days riding the park and valley trails in Whistler on my Bottlerocket, and so far it is exactly what I thought it was going to be like. 

In the park it took a little bit of getting used to due to the short chainstays, but after a day or so it was all good. The bike is very quick, jumps extremely well, lands solid, and is very flickable. It seems to get a little skittish in the extremely braking chatter on the wide open sections of No Joke, but that could be because I have no idea how to set up the rear shock. It was also really dry and loose, so not sure any bike in those conditions would feel locked in.

I haven't pedaled it around a lot, but from what I can tell it is a competent climber. Although it is my all around bike I didn't really buy it for long epic cross country rides. I am just looking to get to the top of the mountain so I can rip down. It is a little small for all day pedalfests, but I may do 1 of those every 5 years, so it is not a huge deal. So, it pedals fine for me... 

I know this is a very early review, but I thought I would just throw it out there. Overall the bike is perfect for me. I wanted a dirtjump bike with travel, and that is exactly what this bike delivers. 

For reference I am 5'-9" and weigh about 180 lbs and ride a 17" Dirtbag. 

My build is something like this:
Small Bottle Rocket (temporarily with a Manitou Evolver)
2005 170mm 66rc
26" wheels
Single ring w/ 9 speed

Jake


----------



## madafaka (Nov 14, 2004)

we want some pics!!!!


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

yea agreed pics!!!!!


----------



## Evil Con-fecal (Jan 31, 2004)

*Just picked up mine today*

I just picked up mine today.   I got a medium in the raw. My fork (66 Lite) wont be in until later this week, so it will probably be the weekend before I can ride it. Thing is burly! Weighs in at 10 lbs with a swinger 4 way coil. I'll post picks this weekend, if I can find my camera:madman: , once I get the build done. The raw finish is just that, RAW, no clear coat, some unbrushed areas. I'm gonna bust out the dremel and brush it some more.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

The Dude said:


> that sucks dude. i was way stoked to ride it this weekend but it will make me enjoy it more when it gets here. what color did you get and how is it specced?
> 
> mine is gonna be gloss white with the following:
> pike race
> ...


almost the same ony diffs are:
pike 426
chase bars black market stem
holy roller
shimano dx flat's 
shadow con seat
azonic post
25-12 gearing with profile sprocket/cranks.
hayes mag 6" DB levers


----------



## dirtyx (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks for the review jtd! 
I'll buy one :thumbsup:


----------



## jtd (Jan 12, 2004)

here is a pic...


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

> Originally Posted by: jtd
> here is a pic...


...is that yours


----------



## jtd (Jan 12, 2004)

derfernerf said:


> ...is that yours


Yes... Different shock now, but same build.


----------



## madafaka (Nov 14, 2004)

what shock?


----------



## jtd (Jan 12, 2004)

madafaka said:


> what shock?


In the picture I had a Manitou Evolver, since I am waiting for a DHX air.

The Evolver is a cool shock. IMO it has way too many adjustments for those of us who just want to ride our damn bikes and not tune the thing constantly. It feels really smooth mid stroke and has absolutely excellent bottom out control, but I feel that the top end platform is just a little too sticky feeling. You may be able to adjust this, but I didn't really get into it. The platform allows it to pedal well, but it seems to take a lot of the small bump compliance with it.

Although this is not a truly fair review since I don't have a manual to tune from so my adjustments were basically center every dial out and work from there. It is black, which is cool, and light. What more can you ask for?

Jake


----------



## jzt (Apr 20, 2004)

what i2i & stroke shock does the bottlerocket take? might consider getting mine without a shock..


----------



## jtd (Jan 12, 2004)

jzt said:


> what i2i & stroke shock does the bottlerocket take? might consider getting mine without a shock..


It was designed around a 7.875x2.25. Give Transition a call, they have run them with different lengths to do different headangles and travel.


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

jtd said:


> It was designed around a 7.875x2.25. Give Transition a call, they have run them with different lengths to do different headangles and travel.


You know if the BR can take a longer stroke to increase travel just a little to like 6 or 6.5?
Maybe a slightly longer eye-eye and longer stroke. Would raise the BB and steepen the HA, but drop a bigger fork on there and it could feel pretty nice!!

Just wondering how versitile this thing could be?

B


----------



## jtd (Jan 12, 2004)

boone said:


> You know if the BR can take a longer stroke to increase travel just a little to like 6 or 6.5?
> Maybe a slightly longer eye-eye and longer stroke. Would raise the BB and steepen the HA, but drop a bigger fork on there and it could feel pretty nice!!
> 
> Just wondering how versitile this thing could be?
> ...


The Transition guys would be your best bet on this one. I know they have run a shorter stroke for less travel, but I am not sure about a longer one. I have a feeling that with a longer stroke shock you may run into some interference between the seat tube and the tire.

Also, I would guess a longer iei will not fit unless you like the rocker laying against the seat tube when extended.

Honestly if you are looking to get 6"+ of travel think about getting a Grand Mal with an air shock. With a DHX Air you can get 6.5" and still have a ton of adjustments.

Jake


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

Yeah I figured as much. Just wondering if anyone has tried it or not.
Actually think it would make it a little funky on the geo anyway. Push the numbers
too far out from its intended prupose. Also will probably bring the tire into contact with the seattube.

At any rate, this bike sure does kick some major arse!
Nice stuff from Transition!!!

B


----------



## MtB Jak (Aug 30, 2005)

so this could take plattekill? aswell cuase im really looking for that "all purpose" rig i also ride alot of technical trails around where i live with lots of speed and roots and such. i use a gemini 900 right now stock its with all the shocks really plush for the roots and crud so im wondering if this will be better then that bike?


----------



## mxrider489 (Nov 3, 2004)

Nicest one I ever saw


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

cant see images dont use putfile


----------



## manhattanprjkt83 (May 31, 2005)

me ripping on mine at snowshoe this weekend:


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

jtd said:


> here is a pic...


now that is a smooth build. I dig it.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

> now that is a smooth build. I dig it.


yea i really like the green


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

manhattanprjkt83 said:


> me ripping on mine at snowshoe this weekend:


I saw you out there last weekend, noted that it was one of the first bottlerockets I'd seen in person.

Conditions were killer and the bike looked rad.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Once you go black, you never go back...


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Demo-9 said:


> Once you go black, you never go back...


 How does the Bottlerocket compare to the dirtbag? How heavy is the BR as pictured? I assume you are digging the bottlerocket since you are selling the old bike.... I really like the looks and the theory behind the BR, but not sure if I should set my sights on one or not....


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

My first ride on it was a mixed bag. I did not like the stem/bar set-up that I had which made it tough to ride. I like to be stretched out on a frame and the geometry of the bike makes the seat angle closer to the front of the bike. Once I adjusted the seat and swapped stems the bike was and is amazing. It feels like a 8" travel bike on drops but is amazing to pedal.

The bike feels tight when seated and feels stretched out once you stand up. It corners really well and soaks up everything. On drops it felt like the dirtbag a little but seemed to overall ride a bit better. I can actually pedal and climb with this.

I think the weight is close to 38lbs or so. I need to weigh it. I had the Dirtbag and a Vagrant and decided to combine those into the BR. Since I have a Demo-9 I did not need another FR bike such as the DB. The Vagrant will be rebuilt more as a street/jumper. I pulled off all the parts from the Vagrant to build the BR. Now I will get a Pike and rebuild the Vagrant with other parts.

All in all this is going to be my favorite bike yet to date, and that is a lot. I can swap out the wheelset easily and be able to go on an XC ride. an hit all FR areas I ride in and will be able to handle DH as well. My all purpose bike is done...


----------



## greenmacheen (Apr 8, 2004)

Demo

Great build & review. Since, it is sitting in my garage. That is exactly what I want to hear. Kyle said it would pedal, drop and corner well. Looks like the design is going to be a keeper.

Surprised to see the weight as high as 38 there (unofficial). Are the wheels that heavy and are you running DH tires ?

I'm visioning getting my bike down to 35# hopefully less for trail use. Via Single Ply rubber & tubes. Plus, a 1x9 drivetrain, Thomson goods... I think I can shave 3 lbs or so.

Are running a DRS w/ Hone cranks ? Happy w/ that set up ?


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

*Picture Above*

It looks to me like Demo-9 is running a DRS with Hone cranks...

JMH



greenmacheen said:


> running a DRS w/ Hone cranks ? Happy w/ that set up ?


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

You got it - Hone 2-ring with DRS. Had to space out the drive side with one bb spacer but it works flawlessly. The front derailler sits high due to the chain stay movement in full travel. I basically only run the small ring with the 2 largest cogs, so it does not matter too much.

I don't know the complete weight but the DeeTracks with the Arrow DH tires are heavier than my other wheelset. I run the Deetracks/tires for DH and switch out to my custom wheelset for FR/XC rides. That plus my lighter cassette will get me under 36lbs. I will have to get an official weight.

Even at the weight that it is, the bike feels like it weighs 30lbs. Very nimble yet stiff at the same time. I really felt it when I hit my favorite jump and leveled a table first try. I snapped it up and brought it back very quickly - plus it looked better having the ability to rotate the bars. Gotta love the single crowns for that. The real test will be this Friday at Highland mountain bike park. This bike was built for the 20 foot tables that they have.


----------



## garjagan (Feb 9, 2006)

Demo,

Could you let me know how tall you are and how big your b.r frame is please. I've been in touch with kyle and hopefully I'll be getting a medium one when they get some in stock in oct. I'm 5'10 and want it to be long enough to do some pedaling as well as for general jib styling, so I thought a medium would be best. I live in the uk and will have to get it shipped so I want to get the right size first time. Any info on how your one sizes up would be great.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

I am 5' 9" and I got a medium. The frame has a nice long top tube and shorter stays. Fits me well as I have a longer torso and shorter legs. I went with a 70mm stem to stretch out a tiny bit more and it feels perfect. Hope that helps...


----------



## garjagan (Feb 9, 2006)

thats just what I wanted to hear, cheers man


----------



## greenmacheen (Apr 8, 2004)

I might head up Friday. What time is opening ?


----------



## greenmacheen (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I might head up Friday if weather holds. See you there maybe.


----------



## Redhit (Jan 24, 2004)

Looks like Transition is taking backorders from my LBS... Anyone know of a shop or website selling a Bottlerocket-Green-Small? 

Thanks


----------



## cove_boy (Aug 10, 2006)

i want one im just wondering can they take abuse and a 8 foot drop


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

cove_boy said:


> i want one im just wondering can they take abuse and a 8 foot drop


Ummmmm.....I think the answer to that question is YES.

Pic of Kyle doing a roadgap near Leavenworth, WA on his Bottle Rocket.









Pic of Kyle hitting a huge gap on the BR at Post Canyon, OR.









Cheers,
EBX


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

cove_boy said:


> i want one im just wondering can they take abuse and a 8 foot drop


8 foot is a warm up for the Bottlerocket. Went to Highland Mountain Bike Park and the first drop is 10-15 feet depending on speed. Another drop is over 10 feet. The bike handled that as well as my Demo-9/Boxxer. The great thing about the frame is that you can corner like you are on rails and peddle uphill if desired.

It is all in how your set-up is. You need the perfect combination of matching fork (in my case a Fox Van 36RC2), tire pressure and shock set-up. Mine has the Manitou 4-way Swinger coil. Set up the bottom out all the way in, rebound about 1 turn in, spring tension to set sag and air pressure of 140lbs. Perfect for hucking and yet sensitive enough for small hits and DH bombs.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

Part time wrench at my LBS rode his new Bottle Rocket with us this weekend on some sweet dh & we had to do some serious climbing, 45mins - 1hr long after the initial descent. He has an 888vf on it. It looks chopped to the max, and the exposed section of the seat post while he was climbing was scary, but he still has plenty of post in the seat tube. He's 6'. It climbed like you would expect it to chopped out w/an 888 on it. Th' Bottle Rocket was sweet it soaked up every thing he threw at it, after he gets a ride or 2 more on it he's gonna really have it dialed in. Ain't nothing that bike can't do it seems, 'specially w/a Zokie on it. Its just a lil to dj/ds type geom. for me though. Killer bike, props to Transition. They be sponsering my Hick Huckster Buds. Get'n all Transitional an' stuff.


----------



## cove_boy (Aug 10, 2006)

if u take the bottlerocket of big drops does it bottem out and could i wus it fo shore and whistler


----------



## Fillmoe Slim (Oct 23, 2005)

The Bottlerocket was designed with Shore/Whistler stuff in mind


----------



## jtd (Jan 12, 2004)

cove_boy said:


> if u take the bottlerocket of big drops does it bottem out and could i wus it fo shore and whistler


If you set it up correctly it will not bottom out. However, like any bike, if you set it up incorrectly you will have problems.

I have ridden mine on the Shore and at Whistler and never had a problem with the bike in any way. It is a super fun ride... It honestly feels like way more travel than 5.5"....

Jake


----------



## cove_boy (Aug 10, 2006)

yea would anyone take it over a specilized sx trail but this is the build i thinking about br with juicy 7s and rockshox totem with marizocchi roco and e-13 x-9 short cage


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

jtd said:


> If you set it up correctly it will not bottom out. However, like any bike, if you set it up incorrectly you will have problems.
> 
> I have ridden mine on the Shore and at Whistler and never had a problem with the bike in any way. It is a super fun ride... It honestly feels like way more travel than 5.5"....
> 
> Jake


Exactly what th' wrench from my LBS said. Said it felt like a 7-8" travel bike. He was ridin' it like it was too.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Holy cow Batman them some big jumps:thumbsup:


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

*What shock is this on BottleRocket?*

Do you guys know what shock that's seen in this pic on Transition website?



It _looks_ like a Romic D shock, but the coil spring is black, instead of the Romic-usual red. Is there a newer-generation Romic shocks out there nowadays? If so, has it become more reliable than the previous model? Or, is it just a black-painted coil spring on same-ol' Romic? I went to Romic website, but didn't see any info on a shock that looks like the one in above pic.

Thanks for your info in advance,
- PiroChu


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

PiroChu said:


> Do you guys know what shock that's seen in this pic on Transition website?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, that does look like a Romic, how inside the coil, it looks like their red sticker.... But, I think Romic is on their way out... as in, down and out... But, I don't want to be one to post faulty info, as I could very well be wrong!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

cove_boy said:


> yea would anyone take it over a specilized sx trail but this is the build i thinking about br with juicy 7s and rockshox totem with marizocchi roco and e-13 x-9 short cage


SX trail is nice, but sucks ass for steep Shore riding IMO. The bike feels too long and is a royal pain in the ass to get the front end up on slow DH drops, even with a large fork. Creeky sun-a-***** too, right out of the box.

Ever transition bike I've been on has been nothing but killer on steep NorthShore(I ride the real BC NS)


----------



## greenmacheen (Apr 8, 2004)

*delete*

xxxxx


----------



## greenmacheen (Apr 8, 2004)

*mine*

Mine. Took it to Highlands. What a great place to ride. I can't do many of the stunts yet. Need more practice time/experience w/ that kind of riding...

All the parts including the super loud yellow 823s are off my old rig. And, it is dirtier than it looks.


----------



## cove_boy (Aug 10, 2006)

hey they look smaller than most bikes is it


----------



## Hot Butter Topping (May 5, 2005)

I don't know where I saw it but there's a silver bottlerocket out there with Travis singlecrowns, an e13 bashguard covered in e13 stickers, and those red DT Swiss wheels. It puts all these other Bottlerockets to shame as lazy fronters to a perfectly clean build for a clean looking bike.

I've seen Manhattanproject's in person and tried to steal it but he had it chained to a tree at Monster Park. On the bright side, it couldn't escape it's bondage to the tree as I peed on it in protest of green bikes. 

God I hate green bikes....including my own.


----------



## Hot Butter Topping (May 5, 2005)

Ah-hah! Found it....









It's not mine but I really dig the color scheme. My only changes would be to make the rear mech and brakes something black, like Juicy 5's and an X.7 mid cage. And he didn't line up "maxxis.com" with his valve stems, which is just lazy. But it works, regardless.


----------



## AmPb100 (Jul 13, 2006)

Where is Preston FR going to sit in, if this bike seems to be in the same category + DJ? 

Is the Preston going to be more like an AM bike than before? 
I was definitely thinking about getting the Preston as my all purpose bike, but the BR seems to be able to do more. So confused.


----------



## greenmacheen (Apr 8, 2004)

- My bike is a small. Feels just like my small Bullit w/ exception of a bit longer feeling maybe .5-1" ? Don't know if that is actual or just the feel. 
- Otherwise bike feels great. Geometry, suspension feel, cornering, lateral stifness, pedaling & climbing all very good IMO. Solid little bike. I can't speak to drops or jumps because I can't really get too much air yet (still recovering from injury). Plus, I have some work to do on park type jumping... so I'm not the best source for that.
- Again similar to my Bullit and maybe better in a few ways. Need more rides to get adjusted to it and get build dialed.


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

*headset? (1-1/8"-steer fork with 1.5"-headtube frame)*

Hi jtd & manhattanprjkt83 & Demo-9 & greenmacheen & Hot Butter Topping:

Thanks for your pic's - very cool builds.

What headsets you guys using?

I have a 1-1/8"-steer fork ('05 Z1 FR1) that I'd like to use on a 1.5"-headtube BR (when I get one), and was wondering what headset you guys would recommend. I've seen FSA Big Fat Pig _1.5R_ and FSA Orbit Extreme _1.5R_ and some a Cane Creek one that do just that, but I've never used FSA or Cane Creek headsets before to know anything about them. Basically I want something super-reliable like my 1-1/8" Chris King No-Thread that I've been using trouble-free for a long time. (I didn't see any 1-1/8"~1.5" convertible headset by Chris King...? Also, any other durable/reliable brands/models I should also consider for this use?)

Thanks for your feedback in advance,
- PiroChu


----------



## AW_ (Jan 3, 2006)

PiroChu said:


> I have 1-1/8"-steer fork ('05 Z1 FR1) that I'd like to use on a 1.5"-headtube BR (when I get one), and wondering what you guys would recommend. I've seen FSA Big Fat Pig _1.5R_ and FSA Orbit Extreme _1.5R_ that do just that, but basically I've never had a FSA headset before. Basically I want something super-reliable like my 1-1/8" Chris King No-Thread that I've been using trouble-free for a long time.
> 
> Thanks for your feedback in advance,
> - PiroChu


Both are good, if you are on a tighter budget the Bigfatpig is just fine, only real downside is that it is old school ball bearings in a cage. Still durable, but IMO more likely to get dirty, and they always tend to fall out when removing the fork. I have the Orbit Extreme 1.5R on my BR. Sealed cartridge bearings, cups are fairly deep, seems like a nice headset so far. I did not see anything else on the market that looked better for my needs. Oh, also I believe if you ever want to switch to a 1.5 fork, you can swap crown race + top cap part of the headset and use the same cups.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

cove_boy said:


> hey they look smaller than most bikes is it


The geometry of the tt & seat stays make th' Bottle Rocket seem very small looking to me. Very low slung, lookin' very chopped out an' slack w/an 888 on it. Part time wrench at my LBS loves his & he rides it like it was a full on dh/freeride rig.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

AW_ said:


> Both are good, if you are on a tighter budget the Bigfatpig is just fine, only real downside is that it is old school ball bearings in a cage. Still durable, but IMO more likely to get dirty, and they always tend to fall out when removing the fork. I have the Orbit Extreme 1.5R on my BR. Sealed cartridge bearings, cups are fairly deep, seems like a nice headset so far. I did not see anything else on the market that looked better for my needs. Oh, also I believe if you ever want to switch to a 1.5 fork, you can swap crown race + top cap part of the headset and use the same cups.


same with Cane Creek Double Xc. convertible, smooth, nice, but fairly pricey. I like it though.


----------



## jtd (Jan 12, 2004)

PiroChu said:


> Hi jtd & manhattanprjkt83 & Demo-9 & greenmacheen & Hot Butter Topping:
> 
> Thanks for your pic's - very cool builds.
> 
> ...


I am using the FSA Orbit Extreme 1.5r also. So far it has been a great headset. I have had a lot of FSA headsets in the past and each of them have been rock solid. For what King charges compared to an FSA I don't see why anyone would every buy a King except for pure 'bling', but that is beside the point.

You will love the BR, it is by far the best bike I have ever owned. I like it more and more after every ride.

Jake


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

jtd said:


> I am using the FSA Orbit Extreme 1.5r also. So far it has been a great headset. I have had a lot of FSA headsets in the past and each of them have been rock solid. For what King charges compared to an FSA I don't see why anyone would every buy a King except for pure 'bling', but that is beside the point.
> 
> You will love the BR, it is by far the best bike I have ever owned. I like it more and more after every ride.
> 
> Jake


Same headset for me and I agree with everything in the above statement. At first I thought the bike was too small, since the seat-to-handlebar length (tt) is short. But when you stand up and barrel-ass downhill, the bike feels longer than it is. Makes cornering a breeze. I gave mine the full highland test and hit everything with authority. The bike just handles all types of riding very well.


----------



## schnauzer (Jan 30, 2004)

Evil Con-fecal said:


> I just picked up mine today.   I got a medium in the raw. My fork (66 Lite) wont be in until later this week, so it will probably be the weekend before I can ride it. Thing is burly! Weighs in at 10 lbs with a swinger 4 way coil. I'll post picks this weekend, if I can find my camera:madman: , once I get the build done. The raw finish is just that, RAW, no clear coat, some unbrushed areas. I'm gonna bust out the dremel and brush it some more.


Whats the name of that hairy guy you got in your picture? Me and a friend were joking about this but could not come up with this hairy things name.


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

*linkage pins/bolts & bearings ?*

To those lucky folks already riding BottleRocket's...

Have any of you taken out the pins that are holding the rocker piece, just to see what they looks like inside, how they're designed (one-piece/put-thru vs 2-pieces), what they're made of (stainless steel vs alum), etc? Similarly, how about the shock pins?

Also, are all the bearings (in rocker piece & in chain-/seat-stays) of easy-to-find common sizes (vs hard-to-find unique sizes)?

Your helpful info (and/or some pic's?) is appreciated,
- PiroChu


----------



## Evil Con-fecal (Jan 31, 2004)

*Cha-ka!*



schnauzer said:


> Whats the name of that hairy guy you got in your picture? Me and a friend were joking about this but could not come up with this hairy things name.


It's Cha-ka from Land of the Lost. (old school tv show)


----------



## manhattanprjkt83 (May 31, 2005)

no mine functions great so i have no reason...just ride it who cares...


----------



## AW_ (Jan 3, 2006)

PiroChu said:


> To those lucky folks already riding BottleRocket's...
> 
> Have any of you taken out the pins that are holding the rocker piece, just to see what they looks like inside, how they're designed (one-piece/put-thru vs 2-pieces), what they're made of (stainless steel vs alum), etc? Similarly, how about the shock pins?
> 
> ...


Bearings are #6903 2RS (very common and inexpensive).

The pivot pins that hold the rocker (and also at the main pivot) are three pieces: The main piece is an aluminum tube which goes through the bearings and frame, then bolts thread in from each side to hold it in place. The bolts on the outside just hold it in place they do not bear any weight (you can see them in this picture black parts w/ hex thread into the tube which you cannot see). It is all aluminum.

Shock mounting hardware is steel, 8mm.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

This question of the bearing/sleeve sounds like it stems from the concerns of the 04-05' Dirtbag, which had a few issues. The BR design is much better in that there is not a section of the sleeve that is unsupported like there was on the DB.

The sleeve connecting the shock to the rocker plates on my DB would eventually bend and cause premature wear on the DU bushing which resulted in slop. The BR sleeve by design has the two pivot bearings on the outside, which supports the weight.

So in short there will not be slop/play isues with the BR frame linkage...


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi AW_ and Demo-9,

Thank you very much for your helpful info & feedback - exactly what I was seeking here. :thumbsup:



AW_ said:


> The main piece is an aluminum tube which goes through the bearings and frame





Demo-9 said:


> The BR design is much better in that there is not a section of the sleeve that is unsupported


Yes, you guessed it correctly as to why I asked this question. Although not a DirtBag, my current frame (4-bar) has been having some prob's with a similar "alum tube" (with more sections exposed/unsupported, though) getting bent/warped & broken off, which I decided to replace with stainless steel bolts this time.

So, for my next frame (aka BottleRocket), I wanted to first make sure that I wouldn't encounter the same plaguing problem. Although I'm still not too crazy about the "'alum' tube" (per my current-frame experience), per se, your "no unsupported section" comment also makes sense, so maybe it's OK in this particular BottleRocket application...

Thanks again,
- PiroChu


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

One thing I forgot to mention about the DB sleeve is that I spoke to Kevin and Kyle at Transition about the sloppiness. They sent out a new/improved sleeve that eliminated the problem. 

The issue was they used a sleeve that went through the DU bushing on the shock and then used spacers that went around that sleeve. The new/improved sleeve was machined so that it was a one-piece sleeve/spacer on one side. That allowed a nice, large diameter surface contact against one rocker and eliminated the play.

So in short there was an issue, but Transition sent me a new piece and the problem evaporated. Gotta give the props to superb customer service. After inspecting theBR linkage, it looks like there will be no issues.


----------



## flyingwalrus (Apr 14, 2004)

how do your bottlerockets handle DH? I'm kind of obsessed with this bike right now and am trying to decide if it would be worth the poverty that it would put me in. Would it handle Snowshoe or possibly Whistler well? How's the brake jack?


----------



## jtd (Jan 12, 2004)

It would be a very poor choice for a DH race bike, but as for Whister and normal DH it is awesome. The only thing is that the short stays and overall short wheelbase seem to make it a little bit more twitchy at high speeds than say a Dirtbag, but honestly that is why you would buy a bike like this. The twitchyness just takes a little getting used to then it becomes one of the bikes best attributes. This bike just wants to turn and be thrown around... If you are this type of rider you are then you are in luck, go for it. 

Can't help you on brake jack. I am sure it does a little bit, but honestly 95% of my riding is more slow speed tech or jumping so I don't notice that sort of thing. At Whistler I try as hard as I can to stay off my brakes in the rough so I didn't notice it there either. 

Jake


----------



## flyingwalrus (Apr 14, 2004)

what kind of weight figures are people's bottlerockets coming out to?


----------



## manhattanprjkt83 (May 31, 2005)

flyingwalrus said:


> how do your bottlerockets handle DH? I'm kind of obsessed with this bike right now and am trying to decide if it would be worth the poverty that it would put me in. Would it handle Snowshoe or possibly Whistler well? How's the brake jack?


I rode mine at snowshoe many days this season, absolutely handled everything fine, from the basin side to lower hairball. definately go with it.


----------



## v-digit (Oct 9, 2006)

small - 36.5lbs


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

flyingwalrus said:


> what kind of weight figures are people's bottlerockets coming out to?


Well I just weighed mine on the shop's built in scale on a bike stand, and it read 42 lbs. Not sure on the accuracy of the scale which you hang the point of the bike seat on and let the bike hang. But I figure it is pretty close.

That is with my Dee Tracks and Arrow 2.6 tires, which is a heavy wheelset. If I put my other wheelset on it shaves close to 2 lbs. A little heavier than I thought, but given the wheelset it is still great to throw around. Mine is a medium.

One thing I did notive after hitting Highland on Friday was the loosening of a couple pivot bolts. Specifically the lower pivot near the bottom bracket and the left seat stay. Both were loose which made the bike feel like the rear wheel was loose. Nothing more than a quick tightening and it was good to go. More of me not checking it than the product not performing.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

v-digit said:


> small - 36.5lbs


very nice! I dig the matching hamiltons.


----------



## v-digit (Oct 9, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> very nice! I dig the matching hamiltons.


thanks! 
when i saw them in danscomp catalog, i figured it would be a perfect color match. good grip too. 
however when i got them and put them on, i thought that it might be a little too much. Easy to over do it. If i was to add some green grips and cables i would puke on myself.

this bike feels sooooo great, so far the only action it has seen is Mt Creek - diablo 3 times. each time it feels better and better as i;m getting the control over the thing.


----------



## Sudden_Judgement (Sep 13, 2006)

Skeet Skeet


----------



## firegarden (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi has anybody tried running the Bottlerocket with a DC fork? Any comments? Mine is coming in within the next few weeks.


----------



## manhattanprjkt83 (May 31, 2005)

firegarden said:


> Hi has anybody tried running the Bottlerocket with a DC fork? Any comments? Mine is coming in within the next few weeks.


noooooooooooooooo! :madman:

please dont.


----------



## v-digit (Oct 9, 2006)

that could be interesting. perhaps if its a 7" 888 or something.
i think 8" would be overkill.

make sure to post up pics if u do.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

A DC would be interesting, but I don't theink the geo will be much fun with anything more than 6", never mind 8". I have the Van RC2 with a normal headset stack height and I can't imagine anything taller. But if you went with a zero stack and adjusted the proper height of a DC, I guess you could get fairly close. 

But the advantage of a slopestyle bike is to be able to throw the bike around and that includes a few x-ups now and then...


----------



## firegarden (Feb 3, 2006)

Demo-9 said:


> A DC would be interesting, but I don't theink the geo will be much fun with anything more than 6", never mind 8". I have the Van RC2 with a normal headset stack height and I can't imagine anything taller. But if you went with a zero stack and adjusted the proper height of a DC, I guess you could get fairly close.
> 
> But the advantage of a slopestyle bike is to be able to throw the bike around and that includes a few x-ups now and then...


We dun have much slopstyle places here, I am using it for street, DH, and drops. I like the geometry of this bike a lot. So wonder if a 7" fork would work...using 0 stkc headset btw.


----------



## v-digit (Oct 9, 2006)

i'm sure it will work. i have zero stack HS, and my 36 Van R has 6.2" travel - so whats another 0.8" - go for it, and post pictures.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

firegarden said:


> We dun have much slopstyle places here, I am using it for street, DH, and drops. I like the geometry of this bike a lot. So wonder if a 7" fork would work...using 0 stkc headset btw.


Part time wrench at my LBS is runnin' an 888vf on his Bottle Rocket. He absolutely rips on that thing. He says it feels more like a 7-8" travel bike. Hard to believe its not more than it is. He gaps, drops, jumps like its a Gran Mal, VPFree or some other long travel bike. Rockin' the DC on th' BR !!


----------



## greenmacheen (Apr 8, 2004)

Wouldn't you lose some of the versatility ?


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

AW_ said:


> The pivot pins that hold the rocker (and also at the main pivot) are three pieces: The main piece is an aluminum tube which goes through the bearings and frame, then bolts thread in from each side to hold it in place.


Per the email message I received from Kyle/Transition, it seems that they might've slightly changed the spec on the shaft/bolt (unless he was talking about the other pins?)...



> *One side mount bolt is a steel 2 piece bolt (shaft/sleeve and bolt).
> Other side is a 12.9 blue coated Steel bolt*


Cheers,
- PiroChu


----------



## v-digit (Oct 9, 2006)

this bike is way too much fun. wow.


----------



## jtd (Jan 12, 2004)

PiroChu said:


> Per the email message I received from Kyle/Transition, it seems that they might've slightly changed the spec on the shaft/bolt (unless he was talking about the other pins?)...
> 
> Cheers,
> - PiroChu


Same spec... Kyle is talking about the hardware to mount the shock, not the hardware that mounts the rocker. Which is basically the same system most companies use to mount their shocks.

The picture AW posted is what mounts the rocker. Because of how it is put together if you break that tube, you hit something really hard. I highly doubt at that point the bolt will be your only problem.


----------



## v-digit (Oct 9, 2006)




----------



## jake2119 (Feb 27, 2006)

Decide to get the BottleRocket. This is going to pretty much be my everything bike. It seem that everyone has said it is a good climber. I am looking at the Talas 36 RC2 or the Marzocchi All mountain 1sl.

My question is has anyone ran the BR with a fork set to 100mm. My thoughts were it would help make a good climber better or would this be overkill. This would only be when riding XC.


----------



## AW_ (Jan 3, 2006)

jake2119 said:


> My question is has anyone ran the BR with a fork set to 100mm. My thoughts were it would help make a good climber better or would this be overkill. This would only be when riding XC.


It bet it would feel completely out of whack with a 100mm fork.

I ran mine with a 2005 Z1 150mm for a while and it felt just about perfect for XC and jumps IMO. Ended up going with a 66rc2x at 170mm travel and it still is not what I would call "slack" by any means.


----------



## borry (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey all,

I am going to buy a BR soon, in the raw aluminum.

I am getting the TBC build, however, I am stuck on which fork to get... I would like about 150mm or so, but don't want the for to cost like an arm and a leg.
thanks for the suggestions


----------



## v-digit (Oct 9, 2006)

fox 36 van r - nice, light, beefy. i dont know how much your arms and legs cost, but if u can afford this fork, do it.


----------



## borry (Nov 7, 2005)

v-digit said:


> fox 36 van r - nice, light, beefy. i dont know how much your arms and legs cost, but if u can afford this fork, do it.


thanks!
Whats the difference between the r and the rc2? compression adjustments?


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Yes. High and low speed compression adjustments are the added features of the RC2. Well worth it in my opinion...


----------



## v-digit (Oct 9, 2006)

yea, i was gonna go for a RC2, but after doing a little more research i decided i dont need the high/low speed comp adjustments since i'm not planning on racing. set it and forget it.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

I don't race either, but I like to adjust the fork to match the shock for different rides. Add a little air in the back when hitting the big drops, and a quick turn on the h/l speeds matches up the fork. Drop some air for more XC riding and readjust the fork easily. I guess if you were to be constantly changing the riding, like I am, it matters more....


----------

